# Recommend a gunsmith in Seattle?



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a gunsmith in the Seattle area. I enherited my father's Colt 1911A1 a few years ago and I made the mistake once when I was reassembling it to be holding the grip safety as I was putting the slide back on and I damaged a small metal piece I believe to be part of the safety set up. In any case its jammed up and can't get the slide on. Is this an easy fix or complex? Anyone know a reputable smith in my area?


----------

